# Vrx5 cam. Thoughts



## Da1feeva (Jan 19, 2015)

ANY INFO WILL BE APPRECIATED! Cam only car with a few mods, what HP gains can i expect with vrx5, fast 92mm, 92 nick Williams TB, 46lb injectors, LT header, custom CAI, 2.5 stainless works exhaust.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The three most important things are what year? Auto or stick? and intended use of the car and what you can tolerate in terms of civility? That is a big cam.


----------



## Da1feeva (Jan 19, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> The three most important things are what year? Auto or stick? and intended use of the car and what you can tolerate in terms of civility? That is a big cam.


06 ls2, auto and a weekend fun car NOT a daily driver.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You will need a new stall converter and obviously a tune. A really good tuner will be necessary to not have a car that will not idle and surges with a cam that big. You could expect to pick up around 100 rwhp. Remember what is "makes" is at peak high rpm and there are cams that are stronger under the curve. That cam doesn't really come on until about 4,000 rpm so it's made for top end power. As such on the street it needs to get it's legs up and running to shine.

The VRX5 cam is a good cam but your tuner and tolerance will determine a lot.


----------

